# What's going on?



## Will1985 (19 Aug 2009)

I think Shaun's playing again 

The CC banner at the top disappeared earlier, and now the width is resetting to default with every page impression.


----------



## Shaun (19 Aug 2009)

I've installed a new module to test. 

Unfortunately it modified all of the non-default styles.

I've recreated them, so if you log out and back in again your chosen style should _stick_.

If it doesn't, let me know.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Will1985 (19 Aug 2009)

That's better


----------



## Arch (19 Aug 2009)

Will1985 said:


> I think Shaun's playing again



You know what? Actually he sits at the keyboard all day just battering the keys randomly, like a chimp typing...

Or he spilt ice cream on the keyboard.


----------

